#launchpad-yellow 2011-02-07
<gary_poster> Hey benji, you are back?
<benji> I am indeed.
<benji> I have not been that sick in decades.
<gary_poster> I'm glad you are back to the living.  are you completely healthy, or just mostly?  how's the fam?
<benji> I'm about 80%.  Katie is about 90, the kids are about 95%.  Thank goodness Isabella never got it.  Hopefully it stays that way.
<gary_poster> Karyn escaped our (less dramatic) cold that the rest of us got
<gary_poster> Well, take it easy today
<gary_poster> gmb, I'm going to try and double-check that our incremental changes for bug 578 have not messed anything up.  This'll be my first time QAing this kind of thing, so I'd like to double check what seems like it might be obvious.  The goal is just to make sure we have not broken normal notifications.  Here's what I should do.
<gary_poster> - go to staging (this is a db-devel change) and make sure I am structurally subscribed to something or other.
<gary_poster> - Make a change to a bug in whatever I'm structurally subscribed to.
<gary_poster> - ask the losas to give me the output of "cronscripts/send-bug-notifications.py -vv" and verify I see the notifications I expect
<gary_poster> Sound about right?
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes, that sounds right to me.
<gary_poster> cool thanks gmb
<gary_poster> bac, benji, gmb: hi.  kanban/mumble in 2
<gmb> Yarp
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> benji, btw, also while you were gone we became logged (hi ubuntulog2) and got mup to hang out here (hey, mup!  go fetch!  bug 12345!) as Brad requested
<_mup_> Bug #12345: isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?) <isdnutils (Ubuntu):Fix Released by doko> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345 >
<gary_poster> good boy, mup!
<benji> cool
<benji> ubuntulog2: help
<benji> hmm, any idea where the logs go?
<benji> topic
<bac> benji: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/07/%23launchpad-yellow.txt
<bac> doh
<bac> nm
<benji> :)
<bac> my client shows unicode in the topic.  is it just me?
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-yellow to: https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow | http://launchpad.leankitkanban.com/Boards/Show/14028610 | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gary_poster> where was it?  I didn't see any
<gary_poster> I mean, I don't think I'd see any rendering issues
<bac> gary_poster: where i put the | as a seperator
<bac> mine showed â
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> that would be me
<gary_poster> dunno
<gary_poster> maybe colloquy
<bac> perhaps.  damn os x
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hm, it looks like I haven't updated my system in a while...18 min of updates remaining...
<bac> gary_poster: can you talk me through landing this loggerhead branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mkanat/loggerhead/launchpad/+merge/46880
<gary_poster> bac, I'm not entirely sure how to do it myself but will look at it. gimme one sec
<gary_poster> bac, ok, sorry, I've been a bit overwhelmed with a release issue.  I can give you step by steps for that, I think.
<gary_poster> Could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/fix-578-patch/+merge/48786
<gary_poster> before then so I can get the release issue taken care of?
<bac> gary_poster: is this some quid pro quo?  in that case, i'd be happy to.
<gary_poster> not necessarily :-)
<gary_poster>  but I do need to get this out of the way before I talk
<bac> gary_poster: so you are asking for a code review on that branch?
<bac> if so, it seems perfunctory since it is solely a db patch.  but i'll be glad to rs it
<gary_poster> bac, um, I guess?  Is that ludicrous?  I'm not entirely sure how to follow protocol in this case
<gary_poster> ok thanks
<gary_poster> I had to restart my machine, bac, so still need to land, but meanwhile...loggerhead is pqm managed so I would use bzr pqm-submit.
<gary_poster> I don't know if there are any PQM regexes in effect but you can tell from the commit messages on https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/loggerhead/devel the sort of things you want to do.  Therefore, this should work (for you or for me, if we have privs on pqm for this package) .
<gary_poster> bzr pqm-submit --public-location='bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mkanat/loggerhead/launchpad' --submit-branch='bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/loggerhead/devel -m '[r=bac] Fix https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/698305 for launchpad.'
<gary_poster> If we don't have privs on pqm to land, we probably should, given that the lp team is now fully responsible for it IIUC
<_mup_> Bug #698305: no such revision triggers an OOPS <oops> <loggerhead:Fix Committed by mkanat> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/698305 >
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, i figured out that i can just use 'bzr lp-land' and pass the MP
<gary_poster> eh, my message was supposed to be '[r=bac] Fix bug 698305 for launchpad'
<_mup_> Bug #698305: no such revision triggers an OOPS <oops> <loggerhead:Fix Committed by mkanat> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/698305 >
<gary_poster> oh, sweet
<bac> gary_poster: i just didn't know if anything else needed to happen to get it deployed...
<gary_poster> I see
<gary_poster> I suspect you need to ask losas to do something, but I have never had anything to do with it
<gary_poster> I'd try losas first
<gary_poster> and if they shrug their shoulders you'll have to try to talk to mwhudson or thumper...or maybe flacoste?
<gary_poster> or lifeless
<bac> or abentley
<gary_poster> sorry I could not be of more help
<bac> np.
 * gmb -> breaking for painkillers; sinus headache oncoming
<benji> bac: I hope before I got sick I showed you where the branch with the "expose a user's subscription status to JS" functionality was: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/filter-subscription
<bac> benji: you did but i got sucked into JS and didn't get a chance to do anything with it
<benji> good... I guess ;)
<benji> I'm hungry.
<benji> bac: ok, I've figured out how to expose the structural subscription functionality to JS and how to use it via JS; in fact, the currently existing functionality is already exposed
<bac> cool, benji
<benji> I'll check with Gary to see if they have a branch ready to be wired up.
<benji> gary-lunch: let me know when you're back
 * gary_poster is back
 * gary_poster built part of a bunk bed
 * gary_poster pings benji
<gary_poster> benji, devel and db-devel now have what you need (or should)
<benji> gary_poster: cool (both the code and the bunk bed)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hey bac, piston tomorrow == django piston?
<bac> yeah
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> https://wiki.canonical.com/KnowledgeSharing/Piston
<bac> unfortunately they haven't sent out the spreed details or the zip file of examples
<gary_poster> I did one of those before.  My suggestons is *do not try dialing in with your phone*
<gary_poster> suggestion
<gary_poster> spreed seems pretty flaky
<gary_poster> night
#launchpad-yellow 2011-02-08
<gary_poster> bac, benji, gmb: kanban/mumble in 2
<gmb> Yep
<gmb> Oh, hey, Kanban? Yeah, you work better with the JS and CSS loaded.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, yoohoo?
<bac> launched but forgot to press "connect"
<gary_poster> hey benji, nice work on +feature-info
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> bac, are you working on a "what do we do about the results of the user testing" plan, or do you plan to, or do you want me or someone else to, or do you want to have a mumble with me and/or benji, ...
<bac> i'm in the piston talk now.
<gary_poster> oh right forgot sorry
<bac> after i want to look at the transcripts
<bac> and then talk
<gary_poster> cool, sounds good
<bac> hi gary_poster
<gary_poster> hey bac
<bac> gary_poster: hey do you and benji want to talk about the user testing?
<benji> I'm game.  I've read the summary.
<gary_poster> I would, bac.  I could do it anytime between now and...
<gary_poster> well, now then?
 * benji fires up the mubletron 3000.
<bac> benji: mockups are at  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/launchpad/subscription-widget-mockups
<bac> i must take a call
<bac> back. sorry
<bac> gary_poster: progress -- dynamically generated accordion in an overlay http://people.canonical.com/~bac/accordionoverlay.png
<bac> butt ugly...
<gary_poster> bac: cool :-)
<gary_poster> night all
#launchpad-yellow 2011-02-09
 * gmb lunches
<gary_poster> benji, bac, I have some thoughts on the mockups.  I'd like us to run user tests on two or three new variations.  Versions would be these.
<gary_poster> (1) we do as many of the recommendations as possible, but eliminating the confusing "events" options
<gary_poster> (2) we do as many of the recommendations as possible, and rearranging the "events" options
<gary_poster> (3) (if we can) we do as many of the recommendations as possible plus changes that require more dramatic changes to the events story (i.e., those that would require changes to the server side)
<gary_poster> I have some ideas on #2 and maybe #3 that I'd like to work out and propose.
<gary_poster> Matthew says that he could do testing as soon as tomorrow, if we get mockups to him by his tomorrow morning.  He can deliver these mockups to different users.
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb: mumble/kanban in, oh, nowish :-P
<gmb> Yep
<benji> gary_poster: the mockup ideas sound good to me.  I assume Matthew doesn't think there are too many variations.
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, he was for it
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> benji, do you know where I can see the current mockups?
<benji> by rearranging events you mean splitting out the transition bits from the comments/metadata bits, right?
<benji> gary_poster: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/launchpad/subscription-widget-mockups
<gary_poster> benji, yeah.  The basic constraint for #2 is "what can we propose with no changes, or minimal changes, to the server side"
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> bac, I imagine I'm supposed to look at "subscribe to bug mail user testing.bmml" mostly?  It has a lot of "image not found"s on it
<gary_poster> don't worry about replying now if on call
<bac> gary_poster: let me look.  balsamiq is sometimes not good about carrying around assets
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<bac> gary_poster: actually, look in the 'subscribe to bug mail' subdirectory
<bac> gary_poster: can you load any of those bmmls?
<gary_poster> bac, I can load those bmmls, and I see those are the right ones, but I'm missing a lot of images.  If I had to guess
<gary_poster> I would say they are the background images
<gary_poster> of the bug page
<gary_poster> and the arrows
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  let me grab the branch on a different machine and see if i can sort it out
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<gary_poster> bac, benji, another question.  If I go to https://qastaging.launchpad.net/lazr.enum/+subscribe , I see that I can only subscribe myself or one of the teams of which I am an administrator.  In the mockups, it seemed like I could subscribe anyone.  Was that an intended change, or a misunderstanding of mine?
<benji> gary_poster: since the subscribing anyone part is currently only for direct subscription, I don't think we're changing that
<gary_poster> benji, cool thanks
<bac> gary_poster, benji: the mockups have been updated and have the assets within the branch.
<gary_poster> awesome thanks bac.
<bac> tip: dragging images onto the mockup does not work for portability.  you must import them and have balsamiq copy to an assets folder
<gary_poster> cool, I was wondering
<gary_poster> Confirmed working for me, fwiw.
<bac> ugh, actually:  1) place image place holder on mockup, 2) in the control panel for that item select 'import', and 'copy to assets'
<gary_poster> bac, benji, if you update the branch, gary-alt contains a strawman for the "(2) we do as many of the recommendations as possible, and rearranging the "events" options" one.  I'm thinking about #3 now.
<benji> cool
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<bac> gary_poster:  i see no update to lp:~yellow/launchpad/subscription-widget-mockups
<bac> is gary-alt a new branch or a subdirectory in the old branch?
<gary_poster> bac, subdirectory.  maybe didn't push, checking
<gary_poster> oh pushed to ~gary :-P
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> I think I might have just pushed it to yellow, bac
<gary_poster> got an odd message from bzr
<bac> i was able to pull from yellow
<gary_poster> cool
 * bac loves the contradiction of 'bzr pull :push'
 * gary_poster doesn't know what that incantation does
<bac> uses the push location as shown in 'bzr info'
<gary_poster> ah, cool
<bac> pulls from the push location
<bac> all of those destinations can be used by specifying :dest
<gary_poster> bac and benji do you have any strawmen you want to prepare?  I have a team leads call at 12 which provides a nice hard timelimit to a mockup discussion.  OTOH, we can put it off till later and use some other mechanism o prevent marathons
<gary_poster> o->to
 * bac looking at gary-alt now
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> hopefully "strawman" conveys the "it's a discussion starter" aspect I want it o have
<benji> I'm fresh out of strawmen.
<gary_poster> ...o->to...
<benji> o->to looks like a motorcycle
<gary_poster> it does kinda
<bac> gary_poster: the horrible alignment of your twisties is *so* distracting!  :)
<gary_poster> bac, lol, sorry, I fixed it locally, do you want me to commit and push the change? :-)
<bac> beuno tip: select an item and use arrow keys for fine tuning position
<bac> hellz no
<bac> it looks good, gary_poster
<gary_poster> yeah, I know.  it is out of alignment because I adjusted the accordian underneath it
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> i talked to julian and he has a pretty compelling reason to opt out of getting email for 'fixed released'
<gary_poster> what, our qa bot?  :-/
<bac> that being, when launchpad does a major release and we run our scripts to migrate all bugs he gets a ton of messages that are annoying
<gary_poster> ah
<bac> i too find it annoying but they are easily ignored so it never registered
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> so he wants "bugs are added or comments are made"?
<gary_poster> or "everything except fix released"?
<bac> yeah
<bac> yeah to the first
<gary_poster> gotcha
<gary_poster> he could do the second with what we have now
<gary_poster> but he wants to filter out the transition, not comments made after the transition has occurred
<gary_poster> [ ] Filter out transitions to...
<gary_poster>     [ ] Fix released
<gary_poster>     [ ] uh...
<bac> gary_poster: i guess we missed our window for a call.  i'm going to go grab some lunch.
<gary_poster> (3)
<gary_poster> Filter out [ ] comments   [ ] status changes   [ ] linking branches   [ ] importance changes
<gary_poster> ?
<gary_poster> ok bac, sounds like an escape plan. :-)  let's plan to talk around...2, bac and benji?
<benji> +1
<bac> ok, we'll be bounded by our 2:30 call
 * gary_poster tries to remember Wed 2:30 call
<bac> or is it tomorrow?
<gary_poster> but we can try to be bounded by 2:30 anyway ;-)
<gary_poster> yeah, tomorrow
<bac> ok, we'll be bounded by our thursday 2:30 call.  not as good.
<gary_poster> lol
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> ok talk to you all then.  thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, what kind of metadata changes can trigger a notification?  status changes, importance changes, privacy changes, linked branches...can you suggest somewhere to look, or do you know off-hand?
<gmb> gary_poster: If you look in lib/lp/bugs/adapters/bugchange.py you should see a whole bunch of BugChange objects. Each of those has (or should have, if danilo's branch has landed) a change_level property, which describes what BugNotificationLevel that change lives at. METADATA is the default, IIRC.
<gary_poster> ah-ha! thank you
<gmb> gary_poster: Short version: if it's not declared to be anything else, it's METADATA.
<gary_poster> right, cool
<gary_poster> yes, there's more than one or two of those...
 * benji lunches.
<gary_poster> bac, benji, I added some more versions to my directory in the branch.  2-alt- and 3-alt- add in extra checkboxes for the #3 goal ("(3) (if we can) we do as many of the recommendations as possible plus changes that require more dramatic changes to the events story (i.e., those that would require changes to the server side)").  Similarly, 3-bigger-alt and 4-bigger-alt also add assignee (not particularly well).
<bac> gary_poster: i added 4-even-bigger-alt-assignee.bmml
<gary_poster> bac, awesome.  I just changed things around a bit, mostly to make the ordering more obvious
<gary_poster> about to merge your change, then push
<gary_poster> pushed, now looking at your change
<gary_poster> Yeah, I thought about that.  We can talk about it.  I'll move it into gary-alt-3 which is the new home of the assignee stuff
<gary_poster> bac, your mockup is now gary-alt-3/big-assigneee.bmml .  gary-alt is the original--my proposal for the goal of not changing anything on the server side.  gary-alt-2 has changes for allowing more filtering based on the kind of changes that happen.  gary-alt-3 adds assignee to gary-alt-2
<gary_poster> (so gary-alt-2 and gary-alt-3 are both in category 3 of "server side work needed")
<bac> ok, it needs server work to filter by assignee?
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> it's a proposal because it is one of the recommendations (and it would come in handy for me too)
<gary_poster> (as a representative user ;-) )
<bac> sure
<gary_poster> bac, did you deliver your pngs to mrevell by pointing him to the branch, or some other way?
<bac> gary_poster: i put them on people.canonical.com
<gary_poster> ok thanks bac
<bac> specifically, http://people.canonical.com/~bac/bug-sub-mockups/
<gary_poster> bac, I'm going to move your "User testing review with Matthew and design followup card to "Done-done".  Agree?
<gary_poster> ...add a quote after "followup"...
<gary_poster> the #clojure channel has a n s-expression bot, which is nice.  You can say s/followup/followup"/ and the bot will repeat your statement with the correction
<gary_poster> kinda fun
<benji> gary_poster: have a second to talk about my current card?
<gary_poster> sure benji
<gary_poster> here or mumble?
 * benji flips a coin
<benji> mumble
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> k
#launchpad-yellow 2011-02-10
<gary_poster> bac, benji, gmb, mumble/kanban in 2
<gmb> Yep
<gary_poster> gmb, could you add me to https://qastaging.launchpad.net/~malone-alpha please?  db hasn't updated that yet I guess
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure.
<gary_poster> thank you
<gmb> gary_poster: I've added you and made you an admin.
<gary_poster> thank you again
 * gmb -> afk for a bit
<bac> hi gmb
<gmb> Hi bac.
<bac> gmb: 90 sec mumble?
<gmb> bac: Sure.
<bac> gmb: when mumbling you're super loud and blown out
<gmb> Yeah, I think it's because I set up Mumble with the built-in-mic but I'm now using my iphone earbuds. I need to reconfigure it.
<gmb> Thanks for the heads-up.
<bac> hurrah, i'm making an accordion with no external assets.
<benji> yay!
<benji> bac: I'm in need of a task.  Anything I can help you with?
 * bac thinks
<benji> gary_poster: here's my first cut of a "how to access the webservice from JS" document: https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/JavaScriptAPIAccessDraft
 * gary_poster looks
<bac> benji: i'm wrapping up my task to include the gallery stuff.  i need to write up a quick wiki article about it.  after i push the branch you may want to have a look around.  other than that i can't think of anything ATM.
<gary_poster> benji, I'll think about it in a sec.  one comment as I read: some APIs are exposed via collections
<gary_poster> and I think we hope to have more of those
<benji> bac: ok, thanks anyway.  I'd be interested in any feedback you have on https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/JavaScriptAPIAccessDraft.
<gary_poster> finding out where those are/how to use them is something that I wouldn't know how to do systematically
<gary_poster> other than stare at interfaces and their annotations
<benji> gary_poster: I don't know how those work, so I didn't include them. :)
<gary_poster> which may be the only answer
<benji> well, I got an idea from reading the code, but I didn't want to lead anyone astray
<gary_poster> heh, ok, makes sense benji.  since that's a known gray area rather than a yet-to-be-discovered gray area, I recommend highlighting it as something that exists but that isn't explained here yet.
<benji> good idea
<gary_poster> will get back to reading the doc, but here's one small useful thing to do: look at comment #6 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/649252
<_mup_> Bug #649252: No unsubscribe link in emails for non-verbose bug notifications <easy> <email> <lp-bugs> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/649252 >
<gary_poster> benji, you could do that pretty quickly, and move a card along in gmb's lane
 * benji looks
<gary_poster> benji, back to the draft: "The URI is the webservice entity URI, not a URI normal human-readable web page" I think maybe there is a helper to convert one to the other?  Maybe that was just a desire that someone expressed once rather than something we actually have...
<benji> gary_poster: I'm not aware of a way and a cursory look at the JS client doesn't reveal one.
<gary_poster> ok, benji :-/  must have been a desire then
<benji> maybe you're thinking of the reverse; there is now a web_link attribute on most resources that points to a human-readable web page
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> well, I was thinking what I said, but maybe I just misunderstood
<gary_poster> benji, this is a good start, thank you.  How do you know what the success JSON will look like?  Or...is that saying that it will generally give you "instances" of webservice representations of server objects, and you can do...the usual things, whatever the usual things are, on those objects?
<gary_poster> In general, that's the part I think you probably have an answer for that I still don't understand after reading
<benji> gary_poster: Is your question: what does the JSON returned by retrieving a resource look like?
<gary_poster> benji, well, what are those success callbacks supposed to do, benji.  If we are supposed to handle the JSON, then I want to know what the JSON looks like.  If the JSON is handled for us, then I don't care.  But generally, if I call a named operation, how do I know what to expect to do about it in the success callback?
<gary_poster> heh, sorry for double
<benji> I think you accidentally a word.  ;)
<benji> the success callbacks get an object, the JSON attributes are mapped into object attributes.
<benji> I tried to say that but may have failed.  I'll rewrite that bit.
<gary_poster> but what are those objects?  You look in the WADL to find out?
<benji> oh!  I don't know what you look at for them, I've just been looking at the JSON or HTML generated by them.  I'll see if there's something better than that and write it in.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/articles/skinning/
<gary_poster> http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/3/examples/slider/slider_skin.html
<gary_poster> benji, moved things around so that your card could be in feature work 1 where it belongs.
<benji> ok
<gary_poster> night
#launchpad-yellow 2011-02-11
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb mumble/kanban call in 27-ish, followed by weekly delivery/problem solving/hints call.
<gary_poster> gmb I would like a pre-imp with you also on a bug...
<gary_poster> and we have our call
<gary_poster> and...when do you eat lunch? :-)
<gary_poster> bug 164196
<_mup_> Bug #164196: Quickly-undone actions shouldn't send mail notifications <email> <lp-bugs> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/164196 >
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm just grabbing a bite to eat now :). If you want to extend our call to include the pre-imp that's fine with me.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool thanks
<gary_poster> glad you eat sometime :-)
<gmb> :)
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb: 2 min warning
<gmb> Yep
<gmb> gary_poster: Someone at the door; BB when i've dealt with them.
 * gmb returns
<gmb> https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtg/+bug/583103
<_mup_> Bug #583103: Pressing 'delete' key with no task highlighted creates a new task <apport-bug> <i386> <lucid> <patch-accepted-upstream> <Getting Things GNOME!:Fix Committed by jeffrey-oliver> <gtg (Ubuntu):Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/583103 >
<bac> hi gmb, i tried to follow along with your subscribe/unsubcribe story using the link above
<bac> i only see "subscribe" then "unsubscribe".  weren't you saying i should get an "edit" link?
<gmb> bac: I'm going to take a wild guess and say it didn't work because you're not in malone-alpha on qastaging.
<gmb> I'll fix that, hangon ...
<bac> ergh, perhaps.  i know i am in production
<gmb> bac: Yeah, qastaging is quite massively out of step.
<bac> ok, np then
<gmb> bac: Should work now.
<bac> indeed it does.
<gary_poster> gmb, ready when you are
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay, just firing up mumble.
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> gary_poster: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/launchpad/bug-subscription-page-mockups/
<gmb>  lib/lp/bugs/browser/bugtask.py
 * benji lunches
<bac> benji: what's the trick to getting huw's lazrjs to work with lp.dev?
<bac> gary does your 548 fix affect structural subscriptions or just direct bug subscriptions?
<bac> gary_poster: ^
<gary_poster> bac, it is supposed to fix both (and "gary" pings me too :-) )
<bac> good to know on both counts!
<bac> well, i confirmed the direct subscription but i'll take your word on structurals
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<bac> gary_poster: did you do 548 by yourself or did danilo help?
<gary_poster> bac, danilo should get first billing
<gary_poster> I changed more code but he changed the code that actually did the job :-)
<bac> gary_poster: short and sweet:  http://blog.launchpad.net/?p=1944&preview=true .  give it a once over before i publish, please.
<gary_poster> ack, looking
<gary_poster> bac, cool thanks.  Makes me think maybe we should have made new users get "False" by default :-)
<bac> gary_poster: that's a good point
<bac> easy tweak
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> thank you bac!
<bac> ok, i'm publishing
<bac> oh, i've had a regression on the accordion.  i pulled from trunk and got hit by deryck's update to YUI 3.3
<gary_poster> :-/
<bac> now i have odd errors
<bac> not sure if my merge with yui-deps broke it or if the widget isn't 3.3.-happy yet
<bac> the page for it still shows 3.2
<gary_poster> :-/ good luck.  That's not cool.
<gary_poster> Sounds suspicious.  Is the other accordion you mentioned 3.3 friendly yet?
<gary_poster> Or, do they report being so, I guess I mean
<bac> yes, Node Accordion already claims 3.3 goodness
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> interesting if nothing else :-P
<bac> i could try to plop it in place
<gary_poster> what the heck :-)
<bac> agreed
<bac> but, the issue may be with dependencies not versioning
<bac> our yui-deps was changed dramatically by deryck for 3.3
<gary_poster> we don't see the post on http://blog.launchpad.net (front page) until mrevell blesses it, btw?
<gary_poster> I see.
<bac> and, sadly, it is a bit of black magic to suss out the dependencies as most of these widget dudes expect you'll be pulling from the CDN
<gary_poster> :-/
<bac> gary_poster: i haven't pushed the publish button yet
<gary_poster> oh ok
<bac> it should appear when i do
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: do you want to put that post on the LP front page?
<bac> i think so
<gary_poster> bac +1.  The current top posting is not wildly compelling :-)
<bac> yeah, so much so i didn't even click on it
<gary_poster> lol, me too
<bac> ok, i marked it 'front-page'  but i'm unsure about the mechanism for getting it to show up.  i think maybe there is a cron job
<gary_poster> I know memcache is involved somehow
<gary_poster> so I think it will show up RSN for some definition thereof
<bac> 1 hr cache
<bac> plus any feed overhead
<gary_poster> sounds like something to check on Monday ;-)
<gary_poster> ok, I fired off an ec2 test to see how badly my current branch broke the world
<gary_poster> Sounds like a great time to sign off :-)
<gary_poster> Have a great weekend, anyone who reads this, including bac
<bac> you too
<gary_poster> And especially including _mup_ and ubuntulog2
<gary_poster> bye
